# Need help from the ladies.



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

This is so hard. Ok ladies can you please give me some pointers about giving my wife some good oral sex. I want to really drive her crazy with my tongue. Please help.:scratchhead:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Uhm.. Ask her? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

As with all 'how to please' type questions....depends on her! For me.....soft and slow is best. Fingers inside too....soft, slow, gentle....


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Google


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

The best oral sex begins with touching everywhere but miss kitty first. I like to have oral sex when im already aroused. It just feels better. Even when you get between her legs dont go for the button first. You have a whole expanse of leg, back of knee, inner thigh to lick and kisss. and use your hands. Massage the lips of her vagina. Use the heel of your hand. Stop and start, you dont want to make her sore. lay in her crotch and blow hot breath on her clitoris while barely touching her with you tonge

You can engage in a little finger action while the main even is going on right away because you are already lubricated. Pay attention to the movement of your wife's hip and the hardness of her nipples. Both tell you clearly what is pleasing your woman. PAY ATTENTION. Some men think the amount of noise a woman makes indicates the level of her arousal. Sometimes we do that more for you. When the real deal is going down, most of us are too busy trying not to clamp your head between our thighs to be caterwauling like cats. (porn side effect, im afraid)

Please dont rush this. Be creative. The tongue is flexible and can move in lots of directions. Use that to your advantage. Start slow or dont bother. Chewing, battering and further assault on the clitoris will get banned from your wifes nether regions thats for sure. 

Change up the stroke. Fast, slow, short, long, in circles, figure eights, lol. Follow her hips, they will tell you when you are doing it right

Good luck dude

oh yeah, tell her pretty she is down there. Tell her she tastes yummy, and be vocal as if you were eating the most lucious thing you can think of. Moan a little. Thats hot.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Really good advice here... Not having a little feedback personally makes me feel insecure, my mind wanders (is he enjoying himself or just sucking it up?), then forget about it... I start thinking it's not enjoyable for him and pull him off lol Maybe it's why I've never really liked receiving oral sex? 

The above reference to enjoying a woman much like a fine dish hit home for me just now. My husband slowly and deliberately consumes everything he eats, but seems to rush with me... 

Follow the advice above and I'm sure any woman would be grateful and more than willing to enthusiastically return the favor! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

janesmith said:


> The best oral sex begins with touching everywhere but miss kitty first. I like to have oral sex when im already aroused. It just feels better. Even when you get between her legs dont go for the button first. You have a whole expanse of leg, back of knee, inner thigh to lick and kisss. and use your hands. Massage the lips of her vagina. Use the heel of your hand. Stop and start, you dont want to make her sore. lay in her crotch and blow hot breath on her clitoris while barely touching her with you tonge
> 
> You can engage in a little finger action while the main even is going on right away because you are already lubricated. Pay attention to the movement of your wife's hip and the hardness of her nipples. Both tell you clearly what is pleasing your woman. PAY ATTENTION. Some men think the amount of noise a woman makes indicates the level of her arousal. Sometimes we do that more for you. When the real deal is going down, most of us are too busy trying not to clamp your head between our thighs to be caterwauling like cats. (porn side effect, im afraid)
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Tease, tease, tease! And yes, let her know you are enjoying it too, to help her relax. Many woman worry a little about what their man thinks while he is down there, so let her know you love it and she will respond.


----------



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

janesmith said:


> The best oral sex begins with touching everywhere but miss kitty first. I like to have oral sex when im already aroused. It just feels better. Even when you get between her legs dont go for the button first. You have a whole expanse of leg, back of knee, inner thigh to lick and kisss. and use your hands. Massage the lips of her vagina. Use the heel of your hand. Stop and start, you dont want to make her sore. lay in her crotch and blow hot breath on her clitoris while barely touching her with you tonge
> 
> You can engage in a little finger action while the main even is going on right away because you are already lubricated. Pay attention to the movement of your wife's hip and the hardness of her nipples. Both tell you clearly what is pleasing your woman. PAY ATTENTION. Some men think the amount of noise a woman makes indicates the level of her arousal. Sometimes we do that more for you. When the real deal is going down, most of us are too busy trying not to clamp your head between our thighs to be caterwauling like cats. (porn side effect, im afraid)
> 
> ...


[/

Thanks Jane for the tips.:smthumbup:


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

you are totally welcomed. let us know how it goes


----------

